# Who is on to order from Charles? I want to place the order by this thursday



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

*Who is in to order from Charles? I want to place the order by this thursday*

Hi all I want to place the order by this thursday. If you know what you want please let us know. Post in here PM's dont help because it is a group thing 

Thanks


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I sent Charles a PM telling him whatI want. Please reply to this thread a.s.a.p. and let him know what you want as well. If you are not ready by thurday the order is going in without you. 
Sorry I have waited too long and really want the fish.

Thanks


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I told him what I want. It's probably easier if I pay you and you can pay him.
Matt


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I told him what I want. It's probably easier if I pay you and you can pay him.
> Matt


I need to to tell me to go ahead with it. He is waiting to hear from me.

Thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Got my order sent in.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> I told him what I want. It's probably easier if I pay you and you can pay him.
> Matt


Please get back to me a.s.a.p. 
You are the only one we are waiting for.

Thanks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Please get back to me a.s.a.p.
> You are the only one we are waiting for.
> 
> Thanks


Aren't you doing the deal on Thursday?!?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Aren't you doing the deal on Thursday?!?


If you want in you should have said so as soon as you saw this thread. I dont know if there is any room left in the box. If you want a fish let Charles know and see what he say's.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Got my order sent in.


Please let me know if you want:

1 package 5g = $15

or

24 package of 5g each = $15 x 24 = $360.

PS. I just updated the stock list. We also have khuli and clown loaches.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I changed my mind!!! Good luck with the trade! Don't let me hold you back!!! Just go on without me!!! Maybe next time ^^


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

you guys have me in right?

btw, who's picking up the shipment and where and when do I have to make arrangements to get my portion of it?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> you guys have me in right?
> 
> btw, who's picking up the shipment and where and when do I have to make arrangements to get my portion of it?


I am not picking up any live stock for anyone. We all have to meet at the west jet depot. Charles will be giving me the day and time as soon as we pay him and the date is set.


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think anyone is ordering the same fish. So the bag should be easy to separate.


----------

